# Working in Australia as immigrant



## DocHollywood (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,i just registered to this forum,i live in Croatia and i'm 18, i was wondering.. is there any chance i could get a job in some kind of warehouse,construction work or something,anything,what are the job requirements,payments could i afford it if i lived alone in the apartment, or if i already have someone that can give me a place to stay for a month, can i get permission to work and live in Australia easier then?


----------

